# Kliche Overdrive



## griff10672 (Sep 6, 2019)

Finished one up on a Friday night ... Going to put it in front of my Marshall right now after I hit " post reply "


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 6, 2019)

griff10672 said:


> Finished one up on a Friday night ... Going to put it in front of my Marshall right now after I hit " post reply "
> 
> View attachment 1300
> 
> ...


Sweet!!!
That turned out real good...
I like the led footswitch...
I ordered a couple but still haven’t tried em...


----------



## DrVon (Sep 6, 2019)

Nice and clean!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 7, 2019)

Cool graphics!


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 7, 2019)

My least favorite colors, but damned if it isn't tidy and top-notch


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 7, 2019)

Awesome clean build, these pedals sound great with Marshalls ! I goose my JMP-1 rack pre amp with mine gain at 9:30 or 10 o'clock is the sweet spot ...

Enjoy ! Mike


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 7, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Awesome clean build, these pedals sound great with Marshalls ! I goose my JMP-1 rack pre amp with mine gain at 9:30 or 10 o'clock is the sweet spot ...
> 
> Enjoy ! Mike


Old school JMP-1 ................. I think you and I could be friends Mike .... LMAO ... 
I lost at least an hour and a half last night after I plugged this thing in .... HOLY CRAP ...... I have no idea how close this is to a original ... but NOW I GET IT !!!! 
It is easily the best overdrive I've ever heard / played ......


----------



## Barry (Sep 7, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 7, 2019)

Im a big Rack Effects guy always have been..Lot of my friends went the FRFR / Fractal route, i even Had a AX8 but i spent more time tweaking than playing so i sold it and went back to my 21 space rack and a head...lots of cabs with different speakers mixed. I liked that feel and thump...

Yea that pedal is awesome thru a Marshall...something about it no doubt so enjoy !

I bought a Kartakou 5150 clone pre...Im building all the boosts and OD's for that..2:90 mesa 412...Brutal !

Again awesome work !

Mike


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 7, 2019)

Beautiful work, Griff. Man, that Envirotex is so smooth & shiny


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 7, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Im a big Rack Effects guy always have been..Lot of my friends went the FRFR / Fractal route, i even Had a AX8 but i spent more time tweaking than playing so i sold it and went back to my 21 space rack and a head...lots of cabs with different speakers mixed. I liked that feel and thump...
> 
> Yea that pedal is awesome thru a Marshall...something about it no doubt so enjoy !
> 
> ...


Nice ....................


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 7, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Beautiful work, Griff. Man, that Envirotex is so smooth & shiny


Thanks Kenobi !


----------

